# Apache2 Debian Default Page



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2018)

Ist Zam da grade am werkeln oder ist das gewollt?

http://forum.buffed.de bringt bei mir das forum, bei https://forum.buffed.de/ kommt die Default page.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2018)

Die Default-Seite für SSL ist aktuell normal. Wir stellen erst kommendes Jahr alles auf SSL um. Das ist nur der Apache-Default-Folder. Aber ich schaue mal, dass der nur eine weiße Seite bringt.

 

Die SSL-Absicherungen beschränken sich aktuell auf die nach DSGVO (und vorher auch schon nach BDSG und jetzt BDSG-Neu) notwendigen Bereiche wie Login, Registrierung und eventuelle Kontaktformulare.


----------

